# Making your own Bad Boy from an F600



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about making my own badboy from a F600 MTB. Some questions I have:
Do I just need to get a set of road disc wheels that are 135mm spaced? 
Do the rotor size have to be the same as the one on the MTB? 
Does it matter that the C-dale rotors are 4 bolt pattern and most rotors are 6 bolt?
Is there anything special about the badboy disc wheelset? I've heard that they aren't very durable.

Thanks!


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

Assuming you just intend to run 700c road tyres, then
1. Yes, or '29er' MTB disc wheels
2. Yes if you intend to use the existing calipers, otherwise just get a matching set of calipers and rotors
3. The rotors and hubs have to be compatible ie 4 bolt rotors with 4 bolt hubs, or 6-bolt calipers with 6-bolt hubs, you can't mix and match
4. Not really, they are just generic 700c disc wheels

HTH


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

What exactly are you looking to do? Just move to a 'road' tire? If so, just throw them on the wheelset currently on F600. Most MTB rims would have no trouble running a 32c or greater tire, and could probably even make due with a 28c. 

If you do change wheels then you have a few more things to consider. As stated above, rotors must match the caliper/caliper mounts. If you buy new 6-bolt hubs you will need 6 bolt rotors. As long as the rotors are the same size as your other wheelset (ex: 160mm) you will be fine. Grab some shims as shown below and you will be able to get your calipers set up so that you can swap wheelsets back and forth while keeping the brake rotor in perfect alignment.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

As said before, a 700c disc wheelset is really nothing but MTB 29er wheels. Thing is - the 29er wheels are wider than the 17mm-19mm 700c disc variants. Also, the 700c disc wheels are more towards Cyclocross applications, so the largest tire you can run is 28mm under the Headshok fork. 

I love the Bad Boy....as I am also building one too(2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra). I'm gonna turn it into a 20-pound commuter, with hydraulic discs and a Cyclocross 46-36 crankset. Pics coming soon!


----------

